# Bray you will be greatly missed.



## RunnyBabbitRabbitry (Oct 13, 2007)

:bigtears:
Yesterday (10.12.07) morning my favorite Holland Lop Buck - Bray passed away. On Thursday when I went to feed I noticed he nad not eaten his treats from Wednesday evening and Bray usually eats his treats and is begging for more by the time I get around the rabbitry. He didn't seem himself at all, he sat very still and didn't seem to notice I was there until I reached in and petted him, still he did nothing. So my mom and I both checked him out and he sounded like he was having trouble breathing. I brought him in the house, gave him some medication and put him in a warm place. I heard him jumping around late in the night/early in the morning but when I got up he had passed. He had not been sick before this at all, ever. He had been normal up until maybe Tuesday. He was my pick of all my Holland Lops, he would let me trance him to cut his nail (no one else does) and he was always pulling on my clothes to get my attention. He made some beautiful babies, sadly they died in the dog attack. He will be greatly missed.
I feel like I am the worst rabbit owner ever after all that has happened with my rabbits this summer (heat deaths, dog attacks) and the ones who have made through the summer to let one get sick and die like this makes me fell horrible. 
I love my rabbits but I feel like I cannot do enough to help them, its an awful feeling. I don't know what more I could have done to help him, but I wish I could've.
:tears2::bigtears::rip::bawl:


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 13, 2007)

[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]We choose them sometimes they choose us and other times they are given to us.[/align]


[align=center]We bring them home and suddenly learn there is so much more. [/align]


[align=center]We love them and care for them.[/align]


[align=center]We feed them and play with them.[/align]


[align=center]We watch them grow and marvel at the change.[/align]


[align=center]We laugh and enjoy there every move. [/align]


[align=center]We sometimes get annoyed at some of what they do, than they look at us and it is all ok.[/align]


[align=center]We do our best to keep them safe and it is not enough.[/align]


[align=center]We sometimes make the choice for how there life ends and sometimes they choose it. [/align]


[align=center]We love them will all our hearts in the end they know this and that is best of all. They go to the bridge loved when so many others have never known love. They go knowing some day we will see them again and their hearts as well as ours will be whole. [/align]


[align=center] ----------------------[/align]


[align=center]Binky Free. RIP Sweet Boy.You will be missed.[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## polly (Oct 13, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss I know it is really hard but try not to blame yourself. You said it yourself there's nothing you wouldn't do for them, and you couldn't do an6y more than you did.

Binky free Brayink iris:


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Oct 13, 2007)

[align=center]Im so sorry. He was so beautiful.
[/align]
[align=center]*May you Rest In Peace Bray.

:rainbow:

*[/align]


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 13, 2007)

Aww I'm sorry. RIP little Bray.


----------



## bat42072 (Oct 13, 2007)

i am sorry to hear about Bray... rip sweet boy


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss.

Binky Free Bray.

Susan:angelandbunny:


----------



## Leaf (Oct 13, 2007)

((hugs))


----------

